# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Видео для выпускников детского сада

## DMarinos

Выставляю на суд и свои  работы начинающего видеографа). В прошлом году попробовала поснимать сама на DSLR (правда, без стабилизатора) выпускников детского сада и начала монтаж осваивать. Вот - что получилось. 

Это ролик о том, как детки играют в свободное время в группе

----------


## DMarinos

А это ролик о том, как утром рассказывают о погоде у доски а потом идут на зарядку

----------


## DMarinos

Такая небольшая прогулка получилась

----------


## LINSLI

*DMarinos*, спасибо, понравились ролики) если есть покажите ещё.

----------


## Оля провинциалка

Красивая музыка, очаровательные дети - смотришь и счастье заполняет душу. Спасибо, мне понравилось. Видно эмоции детей, их старания. Изображение замечательное. Я снимаю на любительскую камеру и тоже монтирую ролики, разберусь как здесь и покажу ролик, который на выпускной из садика сыну делала.

----------


## Оля провинциалка

Конечно съёмка "ё-моё". И камера любительская. Да и я далеко не видеограф. Для меня тогда поставленная задача выполнена "Красиво сохранить воспоминания о детском саду"

----------


## Юлия Оскар

это мой подарок детям на выпускной 


я новичок..может не туда видео загрузила))

----------

echeva (10.03.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.07.2016)

----------


## татуся

> это мой подарок детям на выпускной


Отличный подарок и идея,спасибо!!!

----------


## Окся***

*DMarinos*, а на какую камеру снимали? Красочно! Красиво!  :Ok:

----------


## Aniva

А это моя работа. Видео, которое мы использовали в сценарном ходу

----------

